# Anyone Tried Esb Quikbrew



## CONNOR BREWARE (24/6/09)

Hi all, 
anyone tried the ESB Quikbrew liquid wort. I picked up a 4.5 lt kit of Aussie Lager today as I've really enjoyed the 3kg tin kits they out out.

If anyone has any history with this sing out please.


----------



## Carboy (24/6/09)

Duke of Paddy said:


> Hi all,
> anyone tried the ESB Quikbrew liquid wort. I picked up a 4.5 lt kit of Aussie Lager today as I've really enjoyed the 3kg tin kits they out out.
> 
> If anyone has any history with this sing out please.



Hi Duke of Paddy,

I've tried two... "Bees Knees" & "Cascade Premium" 

IMHO the Cascade was a waste of money, I was very disappointed with the flavour = none. The Bees Knees on the other hand is nice and getting better with age in the bottle. I won't purchase again because I can make better mixing and matching my own recipes.

That said, I'd recommend sanitising 500g to750g of honey and adding it to the wort if you do a Bees Knees, just to bump up the honey flavour... It's nice but low on Bee juice 

One more observation, in my area the price variation for EzyBrew is $34.99 to $49.99.... someones making some good money!

There's my 2 worth

Cheers
Carboy :icon_cheers:


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (24/6/09)

Thanks Carboy, your comments make me glad I bought some Goldies Hop pellets to add. 

Has anyone had the Aussie, would it benefit from extra malts?


----------



## tcraig20 (25/6/09)

I havent seen these before? Whats in them? Is it basically a reduced FWK?


----------



## Fents (25/6/09)

JamesCraig said:


> I havent seen these before? Whats in them? Is it basically a reduced FWK?



yep, 4.5KG instead of their normal 3KG and its sort of a runny liquid rather than a thick goop.

http://www.esbeer.com.au/category17_1.htm


----------



## tcraig20 (25/6/09)

Fents said:


> yep, 4.5KG instead of their normal 3KG and its sort of a runny liquid rather than a thick goop.
> 
> http://www.esbeer.com.au/category17_1.htm



I dont mean to seem ignorant, but whats the point? I can see the value of a tin, the value of a FWK, but the one in the middle?


----------



## Fents (25/6/09)

JamesCraig said:


> I dont mean to seem ignorant, but whats the point? I can see the value of a tin, the value of a FWK, but the one in the middle?



NFI either here.


----------



## Scruffy (25/6/09)

Marketing.


----------



## MCT (25/6/09)

Are they still doing the 3kg tins? I thought these might be a replacement for them.


----------



## MacGuyver (25/6/09)

My LHBS still sells the 3kg tins, I've never tried them before but was recently considering giving one a crack just to smash something quick out instead of the default Coops pale ale can. I've heard a few good things about the 3kg kits, but haven't heard much on the 4.5kg ones.


----------



## Booze Drinker (18/7/09)

Picked up a Aussie Lager Quikbrew today..... have not seen these before but thought I would give it a go (lazy)
let you know how I go. 

Not expecting much though.


----------



## manticle (18/7/09)

JamesCraig said:


> I dont mean to seem ignorant, but whats the point? I can see the value of a tin, the value of a FWK, but the one in the middle?




I'm in this camp. Reads a bit like an extract/specialty brew (particularly cost wise) but in a kit and overpriced. You could design your own extract/specialty or K & B for less money. If you're unsure and need to buy extra hops then surely the money could be better spent?

Might be a good kit but it's mighty pricey and better beer might be made for less.

Having said all that, I usually hate posts that rubbish what the OP is making so I hope it turns out good beer and is either worth it or leads you somewhere else but with a bit of extra experience and knowledge.


----------



## poppa joe (18/7/09)

manticle said:


> I'm in this camp. Reads a bit like an extract/specialty brew (particularly cost wise) but in a kit and overpriced. You could design your own extract/specialty or K & B for less money. If you're unsure and need to buy extra hops then surely the money could be better spent?
> 
> Might be a good kit but it's mighty pricey and better beer might be made for less.
> 
> Having said all that, I usually hate posts that rubbish what the OP is making so I hope it turns out good beer and is either worth it or leads you somewhere else but with a bit of extra experience and knowledge.



I have done 2 Quickbrews at about $25.00 Each.
APA..could not get gravity below 1020...
Dont taste too good.....
A Pilsener been there for 3 Wks....1018 for the last 3 days....
Dont think i will do anymore...
PJ


----------



## manticle (19/7/09)

poppa joe said:


> I have done 2 Quickbrews at about $25.00 Each.





Carboy said:


> One more observation, in my area the price variation for EzyBrew is $34.99 to $49.99.... someones making some good money!



That's a massive difference in price. $25 isn't so bad but $50 for a kit is (particularly considering fwk is about $40).

@carboy - where did you see them for 49 dollars?

http://www.thebrewshop.com.au/wort-kits-qu...ts-c-84_82.html


----------



## MarkyMark (19/7/09)

poppa joe said:


> I have done 2 Quickbrews at about $25.00 Each.
> APA..could not get gravity below 1020...
> Dont taste too good.....
> A Pilsener been there for 3 Wks....1018 for the last 3 days....
> ...



I had similar experience with the JSAA clone. Stopped at 1016 and wouldn't move.

Maybe it's just these kits. After a month in the bottle it tastes OK, but nothing like the real thing.


----------



## Carboy (19/7/09)

manticle said:


> That's a massive difference in price. $25 isn't so bad but $50 for a kit is (particularly considering fwk is about $40).
> 
> @carboy - where did you see them for 49 dollars?
> 
> http://www.thebrewshop.com.au/wort-kits-qu...ts-c-84_82.html




Hi Manticle,

$49.99 at LHBS in Canberra. All I'll say is its not located on the northside of Canberra. Mind you the same shop is selling the new Coppers English Bitter for $21 a can. 

At the northside LHBS its $17.95.... At Coles & Big W its only $13.79. With price differences like this it make it had to fully support the LHBS.

Also noticed that one LHBS raised his Wyeast yeast 11g packets from $5ea to $7.95ea (not sure why? I have not seen it sell for that price anywhere else).

I was in Melbourne two weeks ago and called in to Grape & Grain and a Brewcraft shop on the eastside. I noted that their basic ingredient (kits, malt etc) prices were on average $2 to $7 per item cheaper than Canberra prices.

Cheers
Carboy :icon_cheers:


----------



## thylacine (19/7/09)

re Canberra outlets' pricing:

George's Liquor Stable (Philip) - for hopped & unhopped tins


----------



## blackbock (20/7/09)

poppa joe said:


> I have done 2 Quickbrews at about $25.00 Each.
> APA..could not get gravity below 1020...
> Dont taste too good.....
> A Pilsener been there for 3 Wks....1018 for the last 3 days....
> ...



PJ,

They are basically an extract brew and for that reason will not attenuate properly.
ESB brought them out to compete with the Fresh Wort market, but cut down on freight.

Can't see them catching on in a big way


----------



## Sully (20/7/09)

I have a Ezybrew JSAA on tap atm, not overly fussed on it. Nothing even resembling JSAA. If anything it has a more noticable "extract twang" to it than the 3kg kits have. It was around the $35 IIRC.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## MarkBastard (20/7/09)

JamesCraig said:


> I dont mean to seem ignorant, but whats the point? I can see the value of a tin, the value of a FWK, but the one in the middle?



The idea is that you get something as easy to use as a fresh wort kit, and in theory almost as good quality, but it is able to be shipped much more easily as it's less than a third of the size. Unlike regular kits these don't need to be dissolved and you can top up with water at the appropriate temperature and pitch straight away.

That's the theory anyway. I think if they actually tasted good they'd be perfect.

But they don't.

I've tried the Ezybrew JSAA clone and the Ezybrew LCPA clone and both were DISGUSTING. I may have had bad luck with both but I doubt it. These were way worse than a coopers supermarket tin of goop and white sugar.

I will not use them ever gain.

But I do see the point of the theory behind them.

I've also had bad luck with fresh wort kits to be honest. Plus they always seem way too week. They say 15L topped up to 20L with water but I reckon most would be better off kept to 15L.

I've tried two fresh wort kits and neither were as good as the partial mashes or extract + steep brews I've done.

EDIT: Just to explain better, if these things did taste 'almost as good' as doing your own partials they'd be great. You could store heaps of them in your fridge or wherever and just open and use them when needed. They'd be the ultimate convenience brew. You could not honestly find something more convenient. Even if your tap water is hot in summer you could cool the kit down to fridge temps and work it out so that the combined liquid was 18 degrees. Obviously not for the real 'brewer' that things pitching the yeast is the last step in brewing, but great for the type of people that'd normally buy kits or fresh wort kits.

I can't think of a more convenient way to make home brew personally. I hope another company takes the concept and makes a better result (if it's actually possible).


----------



## BLAKLISTED (20/7/09)

Great, I picked up a JSAA Ezybrew from the local HB store for 35 bucks, then stumbled across this post.

Was keen to put it down as the guy at the store was raving about it. Now I don't want to waste my time.

What could I add to it to make it better? Not really concerned about it tasting like JSAA (as by the sounds of it, it doesn't anyway!), just don't want my cash going to waste.


----------



## MarkBastard (20/7/09)

Mate just make it, I could be wrong anyway. What yeast did you get with it?


----------



## manticle (20/7/09)

BLAKLISTED said:


> Great, I picked up a JSAA Ezybrew from the local HB store for 35 bucks, then stumbled across this post.
> 
> Was keen to put it down as the guy at the store was raving about it. Now I don't want to waste my time.
> 
> What could I add to it to make it better? Not really concerned about it tasting like JSAA (as by the sounds of it, it doesn't anyway!), just don't want my cash going to waste.



Could try steeping grains, flavouring hops, drying it out with invert sugar or part fermenting this one and another similar style brew of your design (not sure what you normally make) and racking 3/4 through for a combined secondary fermentation.

I'm not sure any of those will work - just thoughts.


----------



## MarkBastard (20/7/09)

I wouldn't bother with any of that. You could go to all that effort and it could still be bad, and you've just wasted more time and money.

Just make it I reckon. It may end up half decent who knows...


----------



## manticle (20/7/09)

Just answering the question.


----------



## bum (20/7/09)

I would definitely consider one of the first two. I'd always consider one (both, really) of the first two, good kit or bad.


----------



## BLAKLISTED (21/7/09)

thanks for the suggestions,

I'll just put it down and hide it away for a while. Maybe it will get better with age..

By they way, came with a blank yeast packet, so have no idea what type of yeast it comes with.


----------



## tcraig20 (21/7/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> The idea is that you get something as easy to use as a fresh wort kit, and in theory almost as good quality, but it is able to be shipped much more easily as it's less than a third of the size. Unlike regular kits these don't need to be dissolved and you can top up with water at the appropriate temperature and pitch straight away.
> 
> That's the theory anyway. I think if they actually tasted good they'd be perfect.
> 
> But they don't.



Thinking about what you said there I realised that I dont actually understand how kits are made! I'd always assumed that they were vaccuum evaporated whole wort, but just realised they could be made using malt extracts and hop extract additions. If the former, then the 4.5kg kit is essentially a 3kg kit that hasnt undergone the same degree of evaporation. I dont really see how leaving a little extra water in the mix would improve the quality. If the latter, are the 4.5kg kits actually evaporated wort, or are they simply a watery mix of malt extract and hop essences? If so, how would that improve the quality at all?


----------



## Barry (21/7/09)

These kits are very high gravity wort made from a high gravity mash and boil. They are the same as the 15 L wort kits but with 3+ times the gravity.


----------



## MarkBastard (21/7/09)

Barry said:


> These kits are very high gravity wort made from a high gravity mash and boil. They are the same as the 15 L wort kits but with 3+ times the gravity.



Yeah that's what I thought. they're still very much a liquid. They are about the consistency of something like chocolate milk I guess. They're not in any way like a liquid malt extract.


----------



## tcraig20 (21/7/09)

Barry said:


> These kits are very high gravity wort made from a high gravity mash and boil. They are the same as the 15 L wort kits but with 3+ times the gravity.



Thanks for clearing that up Barry.


----------



## nseymour (1/8/09)

Started a Ezybrew Cascade Premium today to 21ltrs, OG 1042, S23 lager yeast, nothing else, just to see how it goes. 
Have used the 3kg kits before with good results.
Keep you posted.


----------



## BjornJ (26/8/09)

Had a look at the Quikbrew Aussie Lager 4,5 liter pack myself.

Looking forward to a review of taste from the people on here saying they have bought one of the kits already.

Hopefully someone who did not add anything extra, just to give an idea of how the actual kit performs.

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## FireBlade (26/8/09)

I tried the LCPA and it had an OG of 1.032 made up as suggested so I had to add some malt to get it to a reasonable SG. It's a drinkable beer but nothing like LCPA and nowhere near as good other APA's i've made using G & G fresh worts. I won't bother again.


----------



## poppa joe (26/8/09)

I have done two of these kits..
Pilsener and Aussie Ale...
Both would not go down below 1018..ish
I brewed as per kit instructions...
They both needed something extra to help make them
drinkable....They are a terrible beer..in my opinion... :icon_drool2: 
I will not buy again... h34r: 
Cheers 
PJ


----------



## cwbrown07 (26/11/10)

Any reports back from those who were putting one down?

I got one (JS Pilsner-style) last weekend on the "pure laziness" principle. Planning on using it to fill the fridge ahead of the Christmas season, so am fermenting it at 16 with a US-05 dry yeast rather than a true lager yeast.

Fermenting away happily at the moment and has got down to about 1012 (topped it up to the full 23l with an OG of 1048). Am toying with the idea of chucking in some Hallatauer (which happens to be lying around) for a bit of dry hopping for a week or so to give it a little "zing". From the sound of the above comments, this might be necessary, but thought I would ask what the recent experiences were like.


----------



## J Grimmer (26/11/10)

My Bro has done a couple of these in the last coiuple of months, with good results, the clone products seem to be a lot darker than the original, but not a bad beer. I am undecided if the premium is worth it though. My 2c.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (16/12/10)

I'm surprised this post is still running. So I checked my old brew notes and thought I'd reply.

I can only remember an easy drinking beer coming out at the end that got knocked off in one BBQ with the lads.

It seems I steeped 25g of hersbrucker pellets for 10 mins in boiled water and pitched the whole lot onto my previous batche's yeast cake. The yeast was a proculture, WA liquid yeast company, PRO- 78 SAN FRANCISCO LAGER YEAST.

Given it was a lager I let it sit on the trub for a month with no worries.

My FG, according to my notes, got down to 1011 after 1 month in the primary conditioning. 

Looking back it is very over priced but I remember it taking me something like 25mins to go from bottling a previous batch to pitching a new beer, just the fermenter and getting on with something else.

time and a place for everything I guess.

happy brews :beer:


----------



## gunbrew (16/12/10)

I started on coopers kits, tried other kits and once I found these I did not want to go back to regular kits.
Have tried 4.5 litre ESB Quickbrews larger, pilsner and blonde for $25 each from peakhurst brew shop.
Have not tried any on the clone packs, I think they were $32? or so.
Each time I was adding hops and grain infusion packs.
Every time the beer came out great, 
True test was when a bunch of non homebrewers spent an evening walking past eskys full of extra dry and VB to smash 2 kegs of the stuff.

One time I had a low SG and had to add some malt to het SG to 1050ish where I like it.
I think they are a great product in that you just tip it into your fermenter without having to scrape extract.
Now that I all grain BIAB I don't use them, still have fond menories though.
Would buy again in case of emergency.
Cheers.


----------



## flano (16/12/10)

Duke of Paddy said:


> Hi all,
> anyone tried the ESB Quikbrew liquid wort. I picked up a 4.5 lt kit of Aussie Lager today as I've really enjoyed the 3kg tin kits they out out.
> 
> If anyone has any history with this sing out please.




I have tried the quick brew aussie lager.
I did it in a keg and it was pretty ordinary.
Of all the FWK I have tried it was probably the worst...sorry.

The brewers selection ones are pretty good ...the ezy brew is also not bad .

I would sooner pay for a carton of beer than pay $25 for the quick brew lager.

It had that dodgy cheap home brew taste.


.....edit

Just saw the date of the original post.


----------

